# Printing a Mac file to PC printer



## lumlumchu (Mar 30, 2006)

Dear all,
I have bought an iMac (OS X version 10.4.2), which have been connected to network, but I failed to print a file to a Dell printer. I just wondered if the Dell printer is compatible with Mac computer. I tried many times, a messege "unable to connect to IPP:error unknown:0" coming up, it really made me headache. Can anyone give me any idea to solve this problem?

Lumlumchu


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what is the model number of the dell printer, there are so many.


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

*Printing to a PC network*

*There is no warranty express or implied with this!!!! But it is the way I got my Apple Mac Mini to print to the Canon plugged into my PC.*

It' a nightmare!

First, there are no Dell printers listed in an Apple's printer set-up.
Second,even if there were they are not likely to work. I am in Apple's bad books for making a fuss about the Apple's inability to print to a common or garden Canon Pixma iP3000 over a network. Apple supply "Gimp" drivers which are supposed to enable this operation.

You will have to ensure that your Firewall will allow access - sounds obvious, but if you have an AVG firewall, and your wireless network allows you to access the Net, this doesn't mean that AVG is set to allow Internet Sharing, file and printer, and IDENT, which it needs to be !

If you are feeling adventurous.............

First set a "RESTORE POINT" on your PC.

Next you need to find out who makes Dell's printers for them, you may be able to use one of their drivers. If for instance they are made by one of the names on Apples list, then you have to plug the printer into the Apple's USB port and see if it detects a printer make/model, make a note of both; if it does, check that it prints alright. Then go to the PC and go to the Printer Makers website and download the appropriate driver. Plug the printer back into the PC and prepare to experiment. You now want to go into your Apple's system preferences>printer&faxes> and ADD a printer, in the box at the bottom choose "More printers'. It should find your network, you choose this, it should find the PC's network name, choose this, you then need to pick the name of the printer you just installed in the PC, DO NOT CLICK "ADD" YET! Just above and to the left of ADD is a line showing "GENERIC" click on this box and choose the make of printer you want, then run down the list looking for the "GIMP" or "CUPS" version of the driver you are after, click on this then click "ADD", then off you go - It may not work at all, properly, it may work perfectly. You may find that the page prints 1/4 scale, or all black (which is what happened with the Canon) but by loading and trying different drivers from the same "Series" I got a reasonably working printer. I found that I could print to the iP3000 using the iP7000 up to iP8200 drivers.



If you can't find out who makes Dell's printers, take an educated guess and try it - DON"T TRY AND LOAD THE DELL DRIVER INTO THE MAC. Basically you are only giving the PC & the Mac a list of things to try.

Have fun!


----------

